# New hens



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Any idea why breed these girls are? Previous owner or them from tsc and was told they were RIR. She says they're 4 1/2 months old do hopefully they'll start laying soon.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Golden sex links. I have four


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks. They were in a large group of hens and a few turkeys. Every now and then they'll chirp like a turkey. Pretty funny to listen to. How soon do golden sex links start to lay? Supposedly they're 4 1/2 months old but I think they look a little small, but I'm still a newbie at chickens.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I got mine as day olds in march and they still haven't started unless they are hiding them. I like that all mine look different


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Generally they will start laying at 5 months. There is individual variation of course. I know some animals have to achieve a certain body weight before their reproductive system kicks in. (people, cows, pigs). Rule of thumb - 5 months.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

they look like Red sexlinks to me...they started laying around 4 1/2 months 
here's a pic of my girls


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL picture Cindy!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very pretty hens! I love red hens.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great picture that cindy.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cindy if you live near Alabama, Carter's legacy farms is having a photo contest. You should totally enter that one


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Red sex link ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree. Excellent photo. Beautiful hens.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok so they've been sleeping with the two 4 year olds for the last few nights. Old girls go in first and young ones go in about an hour later. Can feel the tension when they go in. The two young girls at up before the sun eating and waiting for me to open te door do they can escape to the yard. My RiR isn't too bad unless they get to close to her but my black Australorp will go after the new girls no matter where they are. I stopped home for lunch an she had on pinned inside the coop and was pecking pretty hard. Will they ever get along or should I get rid of the Australorp?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try taking the Astrolorpe out for about 2 weeks. Then she how she is with reintroducing her under your supervision. If she starts right back up then give her another two weeks. If it doesn't go smoothly the second time, then you may need to rehome her.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmm it depends. How good of a chicken is the austrilops compared to the sex link? I think practically. If after the two week thing doesn't work pick the better chicken eat the other


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

The sex links are young. Around 4 months old. The australorp is about 4 years old. She would definitely be the one getting eaten.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I love that photo!! That would be a great one for a caption contest!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Lovely birds and photo .


----------

